# Converting my bike to fixed - Component advice?



## Taba (27 Jun 2009)

Hi guys, I picked up a Raleigh R:100 road bike a few years ago for £180. Used it tons and like it alot and I'm used to it. However I have thrashed the hell out of the gears, they are pretty screwed now and only work kind of dodgily, there is visible wear on the back chainring bits (sorry, bike noob) and they are basicly screwed.

Anyway I want to convert it into a fixie. I'm moving from the countryside to Manchester and reckon since all the hardcore couriers ride fixies they must be best for in town. Read alot about it and sounds like fun, especially the proclaimed "oneness" you get with the bike, useful for staying alive round town no doubt!

Ok now my question; I have read alot of the stuff about converting on Sheldon Brown etc, and feel like I could pull most of it off myself, however I am on a v tight budget and will be looking to buy parts off ebay, forums or any special deals. I was wondering if I could use your experienced heads to help me each step with finding which parts I need and how much to pay for them, where to compromise and where not to?

Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> Hi guys, I picked up a Raleigh R:100 road bike a few years ago for £180. Used it tons and like it alot and I'm used to it. However I have thrashed the hell out of the gears, they are pretty screwed now and only work kind of dodgily, there is visible wear on the back chainring bits (sorry, bike noob) and they are basicly screwed.
> 
> *Anyway I want to convert it into a fixie. I'm moving from the countryside to Manchester and reckon since all the hardcore couriers ride fixies they must be best for in town. Read alot about it and sounds like fun, especially the proclaimed "oneness" you get with the bike, useful for staying alive round town no doubt!*
> 
> ...





Dont just do it because you think its the best thing to do, because the couriers do it. Couriers also ride gears.
The good thing with fixed is that its simple, and you dont have to maintain much. You might like it, you might not.
Anyway, hes my advice.
Get a good crankset thats designed for fixed. 1/8th ring, with a 1/8th chain and 1/8th sprocket. Good solid drivetrain.(dont bother anyone saying im wrong becausde 3/32 is better, its different thoughts and this is my thought)
If you have the money, get a good rear wheel built. If its good enough, it will last you a very long time, and shouldnt be too much. When i first built up a fixed, i had a solid rear wheel built, and its lasted me onto my new fixed, which is better, and is pretty much perfect after havign alot of knocks. 
If you want to just go cheap, get a rear wheel that takes a screw on block, and just put a fixed sprocket on. You might need to put a spacer onto it to get chainline right though, and you wont have a proper lockring thread, so if you dont put the sprocket on right then you might have the sprocket come off. 
There are a few ways in which you can lock on the sprocket. You could also use a BB locking as a lockring for the sprocket.
Having a back brake when the set up is like this could be recommended so there isnt as much back preassure on the sprocket.
The rest im guessing you can just use what you already have.
You may already have a back wheel that takes a screw on block, so you can just take that off, put on a fixed sprocket, get a new chainring and ride it as fixed.

I built a fixed up for the cost of bar tape by asking people in my club for fixed stuff/was offered a crashed fixed and got given it, so it just cost me for bar tape.

My first fixed i built up using second hand bits, and it was only the bottom bracket and rear wheel that was new, everything else was second hand. And that lasted me well, most of the stuff i have used to build up my cheap bike(including the frame after i stripped msot thigns off it for my new build)

If i were you, i wouldnt just go fixed because couriers ride them, and so think they must be better in town. You might find it more difficult in town then a geared.
If you want the hipster look however..........


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

Doesn't the R100 have vertical dropouts? (the slots which the rear axle sits in) If it does then it's a poor candidate for conversion since you'd either need to find a 'magic gear' (which will never be ideal) or buy special eccentric hub that's worth considerably more than the bike. 

If you want a cheap fixed your best bet might be to look for an old steel frame with horizontal dropouts. There are lots around and Sheldon gives lots of guidance on converting them as you know.

Matthew


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Heres my cheap bike.





Heres my expensive bike, that i do alot of miles on(crap picture)




Ive got 6 bikes, and only 2 of them have gears. MY TT bike is fixed aswell, i get on alot better with fixed then gears, other people cant get on with fixed/dont like it as much as gears so dont ride it.
My expensive fixed has only had one problem so far, and that was the rear wheel bearings going, thats been it.
My first fixed had a few problems because it was built up cheap and i rode it alot.
My chepo fixed now doesnt get used alot, so is fine, but i wouldnt like to ride it far.


----------



## Taba (27 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> If i were you, i wouldnt just go fixed because couriers ride them, and so think they must be better in town. You might find it more difficult in town then a geared.
> If you want the hipster look however..........



Re-reading my original post it does sound like maybe I haven't thought about it and I'm just trying to be cool on a fixie. But actually one point you make is the really important one ro me; simplicity and robustness. But also I have tried a fixie BMX when I was younger and LOVED it, i'd love that feeling back.

I reckon the stuff on Sheldon Brown should see me through mostly, I was just wondering if this forum is the right place to ask about individual components that I see on ebay etc, so that I can get a view as to whether they would be suitable. Hopefully I will find a helpful bike shop in Manchester who wouldn't mind giving me good advice on it aswell as lending me tools and stuff.

On the point about vertical rear dropouts, yes you are right they are. I read on sheldon brown that you can grind them out a bit to give you some play though. Has anyone tried this, how did it work out?

My budget will be sub £100!


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> Re-reading my original post it does sound like maybe I haven't thought about it and I'm just trying to be cool on a fixie. But actually one point you make is the really important one ro me; simplicity and robustness. But also I have tried a fixie BMX when I was younger and LOVED it, i'd love that feeling back.
> 
> I reckon the stuff on Sheldon Brown should see me through mostly, I was just wondering if this forum is the right place to ask about individual components that I see on ebay etc, so that I can get a view as to whether they would be suitable. Hopefully I will find a helpful bike shop in Manchester who wouldn't mind giving me good advice on it aswell as lending me tools and stuff.
> 
> ...



Grinding out vericle? Pointless i think.
Look at the ones on my yellow fixed, they are forward facing horizontal and are fine. Its what i have on my cheapo fixed. Dont confuse forward facing horizontal with verticle.
I wouldnt bother with building a frame up with verticle drop outs personally, but i guess if thats all you have........
As i say, my build up cost me the price of the bar tape, now the grips. Thats it.
My good one cost me alot, more then what i paid for a geared bike.
There will be people on here that can help you parts wise. For good cheap sprockets Planet X sell them for like £14.99, i have one on my good bike ands its nice, and not a bad price.


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Oh, and with the magic gear, you have to work it out, and know that to gear down/up, know how many teeth to take off the front, and add on at the back.
Not as easy as when i need to change gear and i just turn my wheel around/put a different sprocket on, instead of having to change chainring and sprocket to get chain tension right.


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

It's probably possible to get it to work but honestly, why go to all the trouble of a conversion when the dropouts are inevitably going to be a source of angst? Since you need to replace most of the components anyway I think you might as well start with a more suitable frame. 

It's not uncommon to see complete 531 framed (=good) bikes for £50 or less in tatty condition and ones of these could be converted with a suicide hub as Joe was suggesting above.

Matthew


----------



## RedBike (27 Jun 2009)

You could just make the bike single speed?

Then your frame/dropouts will be fine. You wouldn't need to bother with any of that lockring trouble. In fact you could probably get away with just a new chain £10, and a BMX sprocket, £20. (Use your old rear mech as a tensioner).


----------



## Taba (27 Jun 2009)

Hmm, looking at my rear dropouts I am pretty sure they would have to be grinded to allow any lateral movement for tensioning the chain. I guess this would realistically mean grinding it down in order for me to make it work, or this magic gear business.... which sounds complicated!

I suppose I could ride my current bike and very slowly build up a fixie on the cheap aswell. It would be a shame though as I really like everything about my bike except the gears, which are really on their last legs (i use one most of the time anyway to avoid crunching noises!).

Any more advice appreciated!


----------



## Taba (27 Jun 2009)

RedBike said:


> You could just make the bike single speed?



I had thought about this before I set my heart on going fixed. It would be alot better than the mess I have right now. The brakes levers I have are combined with the gear levers, which would be a bit messy and extra weight, but I guess they would still work... Seems like a half-way job though.

Realistically, what is the cheapest I could build a decent, robust, relatively light fixie for. Perhaps after selling my current bike (a few weeks without a bike aaaaargh!) I could get close to the sum needed.


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Just looked up your bike on the internet.
If i were you, i would just sort out the gears on that bike. Theres no point in grinding out the verticle drop outs.
Then what i would do, is find a decent-ish frame thats going cheap/free and slowly build up a fixed using decent-ish new/second hand parts.


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> Realistically, what is the cheapest I could build a decent, robust, relatively light fixie for. Perhaps after selling my current bike (a few weeks without a bike aaaaargh!) I could get close to the sum needed.



There's no simple answer to that question. If you have a local bike charity or a recycling centre or something where you can scrounge then it could be very very cheap. If you have to source everything online then it will cost a bit more. If you go for a suicide hub it will be much cheaper but in the long run you'll probably want a proper fixed hub.

Matthew


----------



## Taba (27 Jun 2009)

Ok, decided to build a fixie from scratch on the cheap. Try and keep my old bike going whilst im at it, I don't think I could live without a bike for more than a couple of days as I cycle everywhere and cry if I have to pay for a bus.

I suppose if I'm looking for something like this to get started?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200355782885


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Yes, however some bits for Pegeot bikes are harder to get.
Try and avoid somewith with singlespeed in the title, might find it cheaper.


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> Ok, decided to build a fixie from scratch on the cheap. Try and keep my old bike going whilst im at it, I don't think I could live without a bike for more than a couple of days as I cycle everywhere and cry if I have to pay for a bus.
> 
> I suppose if I'm looking for something like this to get started?
> 
> ...



I think 103 = carbolite = really quite low grade steel. Look for a 501 or better yet a 531 frame, it'll be a bit lighter and nicer.

A trip to your local recycling centre or dump might be worthwhile. It's amazing what people throw away.

Matthew


----------



## RedBike (27 Jun 2009)

Building a bike up from indivivual parts always works out very expensive. By the time you've brought everything you need for that frame you're probably looking at the best part of £200. 
Saddle, £20
Seat post £10
Brakes £10
Cables £10
Chain £10
Sprockets £25
Bars £20
Bar tape £10
Tyres £30
Tubes £10
Wheels £100 ?

Sadly as that 103 frame was cheap rubbish in it's day it's simply not worth spending that sort of money on. 

If you want to do this on the cheap buy a complete bike for £30 or so and convert that. If you want quality buy a second-hand 'track' bike, £200?

The most expensive item(s) are probably the wheels. Assuming you go down the route of proper track wheels you'll easily be looking at over the £100 mark. Then you'll need a new axle/spacers to get them to fit a 130mm spaced frame (track wheels are120mm). Re-dishing/spacing road wheels isn't an easy task and they're not ideally suited to being used fixed wheel.


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

You can get front and rear wheels from planet x for like £99.
Sprocket from planet x, £14.99
Your crankset might be alot though, about £50.
You can get alot of stuff second hand pretty cheap though.........


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2009)

Using road wheels as fixed is fine, aslong as they arent crappy wheels.
I never re-dished mine on my cheap fixed either, just oiled up where the spokes cross each other so they dont make a noise.
You may find that if you have a 130mm frame, and 120mm hubs, then some of the axles arent long enough to space up, so you have to put smaller spacers on and bring the drop outs in when you put the nuts on.


----------



## Tel (27 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> I had thought about this before I set my heart on going fixed. It would be alot better than the mess I have right now. The brakes levers I have are combined with the gear levers, which would be a bit messy and extra weight, but I guess they would still work... Seems like a half-way job though.



You're right so to do a full-way job you would replace your STI levers with standard old school aero brake levers, get a single speed converter for your freehub plus a new chain and a chain tensioner. 

That'll probably set you back about £65'ish. Which is probably about the same as what you'll get for selling your front & rear mech and your STI levers. You'll get the tidyness of the fixed plus the weight savings. Jobs a good un


----------



## Taba (28 Jun 2009)

Just going SS is I suppose the sensible thing to do for now, I really do like my bike... and if I find that I am a total wuss and miss having gears then I havent gone and wasted a ton of money.

You really think I could get £65 for my old gears and levers? Also where is the best place to sell bike parts, ebay or on forums or what?

They are Shimano Sora Flight deck triples. Fairly scratched but working perfectly...

Also I suppose I can re-use the brakes with different levers, or would it be best to sell them inclusive with the gears in a package to get the best price, and pick up some new brakes?


----------



## Joe24 (28 Jun 2009)

Taba said:


> Just going SS is I suppose the sensible thing to do for now, I really do like my bike... and if I find that I am a total wuss and miss having gears then I havent gone and wasted a ton of money.
> 
> You really think I could get £65 for my old gears and levers? Also where is the best place to sell bike parts, ebay or on forums or what?
> 
> ...



Sell the gear levers and gears seperatly.
Keep your brakes and just use those with different levers.
Sell them on forums, or on ebay. Might get someone pay more on ebay then a forum, never know though.
Of, if your going to go single, just put your bike in one gear and leave it there? It will just be the same as singlespeed and will save you more money.
You can take off the front mech, and fiddle with the stops on the rear mech so it just stays in one gear so it wont move.
Singlespeed on the cheap.


----------



## Taba (28 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> just put your bike in one gear and leave it there?



Thats pretty much what I am doing right now to avoid crunching sounds! Decided enough was enough with that setup, so as soon as I get settled after moving I will commence operation single speed!

Cheers for all the advice guys, been really helpful. xxxxx


----------



## RedBike (28 Jun 2009)

The Sora mechs aren't worth a lot of money. You might get £10/£15 for the rear mech, a £5 for the front. At least this will pay for a chain tensioner! 

STI levers are valuable, You can probably get £30/£50 for them 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=Sora+sti&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

